# Sharjah, UAE



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/butchermike24/8207635652/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/butchermike24/8207647376/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/butchermike24/8206542483/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/butchermike24/8206549649/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/butchermike24/8207648632/sizes/c/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/butchermike24/8206536887/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CD77624 111124 Sharjah por Charlotte Wermuth, en Flickr


Modern Construction por 1Sock, en Flickr


CD77649 111125 Sharjah por Charlotte Wermuth, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

My uncle is the engineer for the tallest one of these  #sharjah #UAE por Ferzat, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PA8C6225 por aldosarim, en Flickr


PA8C6238 por aldosarim, en Flickr


Mosque at Khalid Lake - Sharjah por Wedad.Mohammed, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah Qanat Al Qasba (Canon 7D, 18-135) por VALUE9.com Photography, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/butchermike24/8207625082/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sunset #sunset #dubai #iphone5 #iphonegraphy #picoftheday #g6r #sky #building #iphoneasia #creativeusers #sharjah por QTR, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Majaz Mosque por fawadsarwarshaikh, en Flickr


Al Majaz Mosque por fawadsarwarshaikh, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/srinitech/8130329580/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Many skyscrapers, can't say I like any of them though. It's one big architectonic mess without any character (but that is subjective of course).


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ I will search more pictures, probably I will find a nice tower


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thanks


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_7115.jpg por khaldoonmaliki, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Buhaira corniche #buhairah #corniche #beach #buildings #beatiful #sharjah #uae #waterfront #panorama por M.Omair, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

UAE por hardy2408, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cityssworldwide/8236779073/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cityssworldwide/8236777339/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/cityssworldwide/8236778373/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah por the way of heming, en Flickr


Smile.. You're in Sharjah ( Day ) por Hasan Al Bulushi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Downtown Sharjah form the Corniche por It's Just C, also at http://500px.com/ItsJustC, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah por APIstudyabroad, en Flickr


Sharjah por APIstudyabroad, en Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

sharjah looks great
i think, it has abit more if s metropolitan feel than dubai
better architecture too


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dubai From Sharjah por Haya Alkaisi, en Flickr


Mamzer Sharjah por Haya Alkaisi, en Flickr



Mamzer Sharjah 2 por Haya Alkaisi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

From UAE in sharjah por arkan.asaaf, en Flickr



IMG_5999.jpg por khaldoonmaliki, en Flickr



Buheira Corniche, Sharjah, UAE por Johns & Leena Photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Cornichle Road por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Chrystal Plaza Shopping Center por Infomastern, en Flickr


Chrystal Plaza Shopping Center por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The heart of old Sharjah..also modern por ghannamghannam, en Flickr


Sharjah at Night por .●๋• Mountain ●~•~● Biker •●๋., en Flickr


Al Cornichle Road por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah mosque por SyedAiyaz [www.syedaiyaz.net], en Flickr


Palmthrees por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Kung Faisal Mosque por Infomastern, en Flickr


Al Cornichle Road por Infomastern, en Flickr


Chrystal Plaza Shopping Center por Infomastern, en Flickr


Chrystal Plaza Shopping Center por Infomastern, en Flickr



Al Cornichle Road por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Cornichle Road por Infomastern, en Flickr


Al Cornichle Road por Infomastern, en Flickr


Kung Faisal Mosque por Infomastern, en Flickr


Al Cornichle Road por Infomastern, en Flickr


Al Cornichle Road por Infomastern, en Flickr


Al Cornichle Road por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Blue Souk por Infomastern, en Flickr


Blue Souk por Infomastern, en Flickr


Blue Souk por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah Maritime Museum por Infomastern, en Flickr


Khaleed Lagoon por Infomastern, en Flickr


Sharjah Maritime Museum por Infomastern, en Flickr


Khaleed Lagoon por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Khaleed Lagoon por Infomastern, en Flickr


Khaleed Lagoon por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah Maritime Museum por Infomastern, en Flickr


Sharjah Maritime Museum por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Khaleed Lagoon por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Union Square por Infomastern, en Flickr


Union Square por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qmsf/8268209123/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/qmsf/8269294574/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/qmsf/8268228971/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AlQasba in Sharjah UAE القصباء في الامارات من الشارقة por Tariq A. Bawazir, en Flickr


University of Sharjah 2 por * /< *, en Flickr


University of Sharjah por * /< *, en Flickr


Al Majara Museum Sharjah por Mohd Janeesh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Kung Faisal Mosque por Infomastern, en Flickr


Noor Masjid, Sharjah por adil 555, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah - UAE por Moulhamar, en Flickr


sharjah - souk bleu por se20jc, en Flickr


Sharjah City por alwaheabi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

#instalike #instalove #instamood #celebrates #instagram #instagramers #hummer #hammer #h1 #flag #neon #followers #follow4follow #followback #UAE #united #Arab #Emirates #best #car #maseera #shj #Sharjah #DxB #Dubai #UAE_national_day #41 #red #green #white por oiaab, en Flickr


UAE por hardy2408, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dubai_Central Souq in Sharjah City por Flight Centre, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah, Buhairah por Alaa Kojak, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8359494316/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Sin título por izaabi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah por Sam Zeynoun, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah Skyline at blue hour por ztij0, en Flickr


Al Majaz por nathan gonzales, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

University of Sharjah, Kalba branch por Arun.angshu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1000 Palms por ChetanG, en Flickr


1000 Palms por ChetanG, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8534717199/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Al Qasba, Sharjah por ChetanG, en Flickr


Al Qasba, Sharjah por ChetanG, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Qasba, Sharjah por ChetanG, en Flickr


#sky #clouds #sharjah #morning #buhaira #cournich #lake #UAE #instapic #samsung #galaxys2 por Ferzat, en Flickr


Sharjah por sandeepsagarsp, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sunset por Walid photography, en Flickr


Customs House, Sharjah por CazzJj, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jppujol/8510157066/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1256 por GOLDENSANDS2013, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah por COMBOBeds, en Flickr


Sharjah por COMBOBeds, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah - Land of Buildings por Jiju Mathew, en Flickr


Sharjah por COMBOBeds, en Flickr


Sharjah por COMBOBeds, en Flickr


Sharjah por COMBOBeds, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah's Corniche Area por adityasinghvi, en Flickr


Blue Souq, Sharjah por adityasinghvi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Buhaira Corniche por ChetanG, en Flickr


#sharjah#sharjahsouq #tour_destination #travel_lover##familyspot#followme #uae #emarati#instamood #instapic #insta_globe #greatdestination #instagram #instauae #dubai #abu_dhabi#ajman #ras_al_khaimah #fujairah #um_al_quwain #nofilter#oman #qatar #kuwait # por muradbaluch, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Qasba, Sharjah por ChetanG, en Flickr


Al Qasba, Sharjah por ChetanG, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Qasba, Sharjah por ChetanG, en Flickr


Sharjah por sajansworld, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joannedewolford/8490885161/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Global day in american university of Sharjah por pires7rhyme, en Flickr


----------



## picalsikai (Jul 5, 2010)

this city is so awsome:banana:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ I think the same, looks really nice


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah por Tabaré Neira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah city skyline behind Al Mamzar beach park por Combo Holidays, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Destruction time. :/ #americanuniversityofsharjah #globalday #ausglobalday2013 #american #university #uae #sharjah #emirates #arabic #architecture #sunset #sunny #blue #sky por Atef.syr, en Flickr



#American #University of #Sharjah at #GlobalDay. #AUS #UAE #Top500 #Mena por George J Lloyd, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah Blue Souk por Rhythm Holidays, en Flickr


Sharjah Blue Souk por Rhythm Holidays, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah Municipality. por monderk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah, UAE @ 2012 por [email protected], en Flickr


Sharjah, UAE @ 2012 por [email protected], en Flickr


Sharjah, UAE @ 2012 por [email protected], en Flickr


Sharjah, UAE @ 2012 por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah, UAE @ 2012 por [email protected], en Flickr


Sharjah, UAE @ 2012 por [email protected], en Flickr


DSC00838-1-1 por MoeEqbal, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah waterfront (Alli Brown) por APIstudyabroad, en Flickr


Student Center at AUS (Alli Brown) por APIstudyabroad, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/salmoopen/8568280600/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah_0357 por Truong Cong Nghia, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayoshop/8607414156/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah-Top View por vineetsuthan, en Flickr


Stairway to Heaven por Creative*Pixels, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC00838-1-1 por MoeEqbal, en Flickr


Shopping in Sharjah - Blue Souq por ChocolateLuvr, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayoshop/8606308947/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sunset at Sharjah por Karouri, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

first morning - Sharjah por *Niceshoot*, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Untitled (2013-03-18 10:24:14) por daishi0815, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah uae por smrafiq, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Untitled (2013-03-18 10:24:14) por daishi0815, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah UAE 2013 por JagDavey, en Flickr


Sharjah UAE 2013 por JagDavey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dubai, from Emirates flight by Olivier.S, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Qasba - Sharjah por AHMED M AL-MEHMADI, en Flickr


Al Qasba - Sharjah por AHMED M AL-MEHMADI, en Flickr


Al Qasba - Sharjah por AHMED M AL-MEHMADI, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_5573 por shanavas.kannanchery, en Flickr


Sharjah por Ayah Masfaka, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Neighbors por smilejoean, en Flickr


Neighbors por smilejoean, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/salmoopen/8659233631/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/salmoopen/8659238879/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/salmoopen/8659233683/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/salmoopen/8660335428/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/salmoopen/8659235709/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parking, cranes, bulldozers, buildings por [email protected], en Flickr


Construction in Sharjah por [email protected], en Flickr



Sharjah under construction por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

sharjah corniche por Vagish Hardooru, en Flickr


Beautiful Sharjah por Vagish Hardooru, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Corniche por Vagish Hardooru, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Qasba - Sharjah por AHMED M AL-MEHMADI, en Flickr


Al Qasba - Sharjah por AHMED M AL-MEHMADI, en Flickr


Al Qasba - Sharjah por AHMED M AL-MEHMADI, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah Panorama por Omar Fahmy1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_5573 por shanavas.kannanchery, en Flickr


Sharjah por Unnikrishnan Menon, en Flickr


Sharjah Skyline por Moayed Elamin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC00831 por hectorlo, en Flickr


DSC00825 por hectorlo, en Flickr


DSC00829 por hectorlo, en Flickr


DSC00838 por hectorlo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC00827 por hectorlo, en Flickr


sharjah Mosque por Ali Sabbagh, en Flickr


.. and the other side por NawafKhalid, en Flickr


...and from away por NawafKhalid, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

local market in Sharjah por Elena Tsarkova, en Flickr


Corniche por mikkojhs, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

..and from above por NawafKhalid, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/faswork/9552099839/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah por Elena Tsarkova, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Mamzar Park Mosque - Sharjah por mohcineli, en Flickr


Al Mamzar Park Mosque - Sharjah por mohcineli, en Flickr


Fountain at Al Majaz Waterfront, Sharjah, UAE por boostinspiration, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_4639 por alvifotografie, en Flickr


Islamic Architecture por Vagish Hardooru, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majestic Tower (right) Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

shj #sharjah #boats #buildings #nightshot #nikond... por i7man, en Flickr


shj #sharjah #building #buildings #nightshot #water... por i7man, en Flickr


buildings #boats #water #reflections #lights #nightshot... por i7man, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

shj #sharjah #alkhan #uae #buildings #water... por i7man, en Flickr


shj #sharjah #alkhan #port #yacht #boat... por i7man, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Blue Souk at Sharjah, UAE por as098_uk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Qasba, Sharjah - Before © Al Qasba por Earth Hour Global, en Flickr


University City Hall, Sharjah, UAE por betterfly, en Flickr


Cultural Square, Sharjah por gordontour, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GP of UAE - Sharjah por Woodstock Racing, en Flickr


Al Sharjah Sunset por Zagros.os, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

King Faisal Mosque in Sharjah por memphistours_1955, en Flickr


King Faisal Mosque in Sharjah por memphistours_1955, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah...View from Dhow port por Osdu, en Flickr



Sharjah Airport 5 feb. 2005 por leo spee, en Flickr


Al Noor Mosque Sharjah por JohnMid, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Corniche Canal, Sharjah City UAE por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah- Night view! por sandeep gotra, en Flickr


Sharjah Cornish por Utsav V, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tall Skyscrapers, Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Buildings In Sharjah City UAE por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Aerial View Sharjah Corniche por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Boats & Cars Along The Sharjah Coniche por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Buildings In Sharjah City UAE por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Majaz Water Park Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Restaurants At Al Majaz Water Park Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Al Taawun Street Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah Chamber Of Commerce por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Al Qasba - Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah Chamber Of Commerce Castle por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Wehda Street, Sharjah UAE por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dubai Skyline from Sharjah por Utsav V, en Flickr


Dubai Skyline from Sharjah por Utsav V, en Flickr



The Majestic Tower (Right) Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Tall Majestic Tower, Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tall buildings in Sharjah City por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Sharjah, Al Khan Road por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr



Sharjah Skyscrapers por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Al Khan, Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Majaz, Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Al Khaleej Shopping Centre por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Tall Building, Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


India Trade & Exhibition Centre - Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Taawun Road, Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Safina Building, Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah Justice Complex por Osdu, en Flickr


Sharjah and Dhows por Globalviewfinder, en Flickr


National Day of United Arab Emirates por Osdu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

View from Al Khaledia bridge por Osdu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah - Nigh time pHOTO por marviikad, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah Cornish por Utsav V, en Flickr


Sharjah Cornish por Utsav V, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah University City 413 por korom, en Flickr


Sharjah University City 419 por korom, en Flickr


Sharjah University City 427 por korom, en Flickr


Sharjah University City 411 por korom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Khan Lagoon,Sharjah por Osdu, en Flickr


Tall Buildings Sharjah City UAE por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


New Building Under Construction Sharjah UAE por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Tall Buildings Sharjah City UAE por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Buildings Along Al Ittihad Road Sharjah City UAE por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Buildings In Sharjah UAE por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Golden Sands Tower - Sharjah UAE por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Modern Buildings Along Al Ittihad Road Sharjah City UAE por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Khalid Lake, Sharjah por kamilmaan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SHARJAH Emirate - The Blue towers by night por libelluleco (+ 1.700.000 views. Thanks !), en Flickr


SHARJAH Emirate - The Blue towers por libelluleco (+ 1.700.000 views. Thanks !), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Night view at Buhairah Corniche ( Sharjah, UAE) por REZA2K3, en Flickr


Night view at Buhairah Corniche ( Sharjah, UAE) por REZA2K3, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

New Corniche Rd, Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


New Buildings Sharjah City por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_MG_0106 por Ali Sabbagh, en Flickr


Beautyful view sharjah por irfan's photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Majaz - Sharjah City por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Cars & Buildings - Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr



Sharjah, Al Noor mosque / ABM (Another Blue Monday) por Frans.Sellies, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_1462 por Ellery Chen, en Flickr


DSC_1463 por Ellery Chen, en Flickr


DSC_1472 por Ellery Chen, en Flickr


DSC_1474 por Ellery Chen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

dubai_wilson_visit_mar_2014-29 por paulleslieteacher, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah por Vi Kr, en Flickr


DSC_1516-2 por mohabbadi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Noor Mosque Sunset por Eric Hines Photography, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13504541305/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah, mars ´14 por Staffan Ekstrand, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah Corniche por ab_saji, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Classic Cars - Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Classic Car - Sharjah UAE por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah_3 por farisalaliphoto, en Flickr


Sharjah_4 por farisalaliphoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah_1 por farisalaliphoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah Central Souk por Manoj D'Souza, en Flickr


Night view at Sharjah City por REZA2K3, en Flickr


SHARJAH Emirate - Harbor and Central Blue Souk por libelluleco (+ 2.000.000 views. Thanks !), en Flickr


lonely planet por charls.p.thomas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

City View(Sharjah) por REZA2K3, en Flickr


Sharjah por raza.akram18, en Flickr


SHARJAH Emirate por libelluleco (+ 2.000.000 views. Thanks !), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SHARJAH Emirate - Water jet in the evening sun por libelluleco (+ 2.000.000 views. Thanks !), en Flickr


SHARJAH Emirate - Landscape por libelluleco (+ 2.000.000 views. Thanks !), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SHARJAH Emirate - The Blue towers by night por libelluleco (+ 2.000.000 views. Thanks !), en Flickr


SHARJAH Emirate - The Blue towers por libelluleco (+ 2.000.000 views. Thanks !), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

New Buildings Sharjah City por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Beautyful view sharjah por irfan's photography, en Flickr


Buildings - Al Majaz Sharjah por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


Al Majaz - Sharjah City por Hussein Kefel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_1488 por Ellery Chen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_1471 por Ellery Chen, en Flickr


DSC_1469 por Ellery Chen, en Flickr


DSC_1463 por Ellery Chen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah por Vi Kr, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_1516-2 por mohabbadi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah city por Walid photography, en Flickr


Al Noor Mosque Sunset por Eric Hines Photography, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13504541305/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah Corniche por ab_saji, en Flickr


Sharjah 60 por oktavian1_de, en Flickr


Sharjah 94 por oktavian1_de, en Flickr



Sharjah 68 por oktavian1_de, en Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Sharjah Central Souq - سوق الشارقة المركزي . . #drone #DJI #drones #goodmorning #photography #photooftheday #instagram #love #sharjah #insharjah #sky #uae #mydubai #dubai #الشارقة #الامارات #تصويري #inspire1 #uaedrones #dronesuae #fpv #دبي #صباح_الخير by Dron odromo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

sharjah by Jacky Belloni, en Flickrsharjah by Jacky Belloni, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Central Souq, Sharjah by Traveler George, en FlickrQuran Monument Square, Sharjah by Traveler George, en FlickrSharjah by Traveler George, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah by Jacky Belloni, en FlickrRR Media E: [email protected] T: +44.7931.142.387 by ade talabi, en FlickrSharjah outside shot by British Council, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sharjah by Jacky Belloni, en FlickrSharjah by Jacky Belloni, en FlickrTolerance Bridge at Dubai Water Canal by YOUSIF Leica M10 P, en FlickrSharjah Mosque by Rezaul Haque, en FlickrSharjah mosque by sattish3030 sato, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Light Festival by Andrew Madali, en FlickrSharjah Masjid by Mahboob Alam, en FlickrAl Noor Mosque, Sharjah, UAE by ZooooM it OUT, en FlickrAl Noor Mosque, Sharjah, UAE by ZooooM it OUT, en FlickrAl Noor Mosque, Sharjah, UAE by ZooooM it OUT, en FlickrAl Noor Mosque, Sharjah, UAE by ZooooM it OUT, en FlickrAl Noor Mosque, Sharjah, UAE by ZooooM it OUT, en Flickr


----------

